# Not flicking tongue



## Margaret (Jul 29, 2014)

I have had my tegu for about three weeks now, can't imagine he's much older than that given his size, got him from Underground Reptiles. But I have not seen him flick his tongue once. When I have him out he'll open his mouth and close it and if I look closely I can seen his tongue move in there but only slightly to the side, never out. My dad said to have seen him flick his tongue when he was holding him, but other than that I have not seen him do it at all. I don't think this is normal... he doesn't even flick his tongue during feeding time or when exploring the room, just opens his mouth a bit.

He picks his body up when he walks and eats till he's full, usually never more unless it's a cricket. So far he has only accepted chicken hearts, whole ground turkey and crickets; turned his nose up to any fruits or veggies so far. Pretty calm demeanor, hardly freaks our unless you really spook him. Usually I'll take him out once maybe twice a day for up to a couple hours at most to eat, socialize and to roam around/exercise, he is supervised the entire time. If he fancies a nap when he's out he'll climb up on me or lay right next to me and sleep.

Right now he is in a 55 gallon tank with a hot spot about 115 degrees Fahrenheit, warm side 80-90 and cool side is roughly 70-80. Humidity stays about 60, been trying to get it up with misting and covering half the tank with a towel. He's on cypress mulch bedding with about 5 inches to burrow.




















So, I'm pretty baffled about no tongue flicking, gave a bit of info on him and would like to know what you guys think. Any info or advice is much appreciated, at the time I'm thinking I might want to talk to a vet.


----------



## Josh (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds like he's doing well in your care. Is there something else you're worried about besides the tongue flicking? It sounds like he's being a pretty normal tegu to me... Keep us updated on how he's doing. Surely you've seen him flick his tongue a bit more lately?


----------



## Margaret (Aug 5, 2014)

Josh said:


> Sounds like he's doing well in your care. Is there something else you're worried about besides the tongue flicking? It sounds like he's being a pretty normal tegu to me... Keep us updated on how he's doing. Surely you've seen him flick his tongue a bit more lately?



I'm not worried about anything else, he eats/defecates regularly, is energetic when I take him out, sheds properly, shoot he has never even been aggressive towards anyone... but I have never seen him flick his tongue. I took him to the vet this morning and she said he looked great but was also baffled about the no tongue flicking. So she opened up his mouth and we found that his tongue was rolled up under itself, and weaker than it should be and just a little swollen I think. She unfurled it and said she'll look into what would cause something like that, but even since then I haven't seen him do it.

As long as it doesn't bother him or is a health risk of any kind I wouldn't care if he were purple.


----------



## Margaret (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, got an update from the vet, she contacted another clinic that has dealt with tegus and here is their response-

"I have never seen tongue paralysis in a Tegu but we don't see many of them to start
with. I would not jump to amputation with this little guy just yet. Sounds like he is
eating well, I would consider having the owner check his weight on a gram scale every
few days to make sure he is gaining. If the health of the tongue becomes questionable
then amputation may be needed but this guy sounds pretty small so I would be
hesitant to go to sx unless you really feel it is needed. It would be a good idea to
check a CBC and chems to make sure he does not have signs of infection or low
calcium. I am sure you have already reviewed husbandry with the owner. Things I
would consider as causes would be oral abscess/infection with or without stricture or
scar tissue; low calcium or impared ability to absorb calcium; primary CNS; trauma.
Sounds like you have done a through oral exam already. If he continues to eat well
and gain wait you may be able to just watch and wait. Dr. Baillie is out of town until
next week so cannot ask him for additional input but will run it by him when he is back
in the office. If he has anything to add I will email you next week. Hope that was
somewhat helpful."


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 13, 2014)

The little guy looks good. So very tiny. But it sounds like your treating him well. I shudder at the idea of tongue amputation, that sounds terrible. He is in a new home, and probably really stressed or scared. A tegu wont flick his tongue when scared. Try to leave a camera on him, and record him when you not in the room. I really have no idea what the tongue looks like when its inside the tegus mouth, I know a chameleons tongue folds on itself.


----------

